# Venison Pastrami w/Q-view



## oleolson (Mar 9, 2009)

Per Cowgirl's recipe I smoked my first venison pastrami and I gotta say it's a winner!  Thanks Cowgirl!

I don't have any pics til after the process cuz I left my camera in my friend's truck.  Took a 5 lbs venison roast and let it cure for 5-6 days in the fridge, then soaked in water for 2 hours, rub with more seasonings and into the smoker.  Bring the meat to 155 degrees and place in foil with a little beef broth for another half hour.  The end result:



Very good flavor, tender and moist.





Sliced and ready for sandwiches.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow...that looks good Ole! So happy to hear it worked out for you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Dibs on any leftovers. lol


----------



## oleolson (Mar 9, 2009)

Cowgirl, I saved ya some!


----------



## jerseyhunter (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks great. Now all I have to do is find her recipe.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 11, 2009)

Caffeine free Coke? what the? I thought when smoking there was another favorite beverage of choice?


----------



## mossymo (Mar 11, 2009)

OleOlson
Looks great; another to-do, my list is getting way to long.....

Scrapiron
The can might be a disguise !!!


----------



## oleolson (Mar 12, 2009)

Mossy,

You'll have to try it.

Scrapiron,

The coke was mixed with a little Jim Beam.


----------

